

Why Your Job Application Emails are Not Getting Any Responses - ngkabra
http://reliscore.com/why-your-emails-are-getting-no-responses-from-the-companies-you-apply-to
A majority of the students passing out of Engineering colleges in India have no clue how to write an email. Missing subject lines, sms lingo, bulk applications to companies, spelling errors, and bad cover letters (or no cover letters) abound. Colleges should, but aren't teaching them this - and it's up to us to educate the students.<p>Good students get rejected because of bad cover emails (and because they did not know any better)
======
dcpdx
tl;dr: Write like crap, get passed over.

